# Eclipse:Start der zuletzt gestarteten Klasse



## GilbertGrape (25. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

da ich für Google irgendwie nicht die richtigen Worte finde, probier ichs mal hier.

Folgendes Problem(chen):

Ich habe in einem Projekt eine Main-Klasse, die ich immer ausführe. Wenn ich in einer anderen Klasse editiere, möchte ich auch immer schnell die Main-Klasse starten. Wenn ich über meinen Hotkey (Run Java Application) oder den Run-Button gehe, versucht er immer, die aktuelle Klasse zu starten. Das finde ich sehr nervig. Ich weiß, dass man die zuletzt gestartete Konfiguration aus dem Dropdown an dem Run-Button auswählen kann, aber das is mir auch noch zu lang .
Gibt es ein Command, mit dem man immer die zuletzt gestartete Klasse erneut starten kann??

Danke, GG


----------



## tfa (25. Feb 2009)

Wenn du auf den kleinen Pfeil neben dem Start-Knopf drückst, siehst du die Liste der zuletzt gestarteten Konfigurationen. Die kannst du direkt auswählen.


----------



## GilbertGrape (25. Feb 2009)

Ja, das weiß ich. Ich würd das aber gern direkt haben. Ich dachte, weil es ja sonst auch für alles mögliche Tastenkombinationen gibt, gibts das dafür auch.


----------



## byte (25. Feb 2009)

Einstellungen: Run/Debug -> Launching -> Always launch previously launched application


----------



## Ebenius (25. Feb 2009)

Im Eclipse in den Einstellung unter "Run/Debug" » "Launching" gibts rechts unten "Always launch the previously launched Application". Damit geht's dann...

Ebenius


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2009)

GilbertGrape,

darf man fragen wozu das gut ist?

>> Ich habe in einem Projekt eine Main-Klasse, die ich immer ausführe. Wenn ich in einer anderen Klasse editiere, möchte ich auch immer schnell die Main-Klasse starten.


----------



## GilbertGrape (25. Feb 2009)

@byto, Ebenius: Ich danke Euch! Das habe ich gesucht!

@maki: Hm, vielleicht hab ich es etwas komisch ausgedrückt. Ich hab halt eine Klasse, in der meine Anwendung gestartet wird (die mit der main-Methode). Es gibt natürlich noch jede Menge Klassen, die keine Main-Methode enthalten. Wenn ich gerade in einer dieser editiere, möchte ich eben trotzdem die Klasse mit der Main-Methode starten.


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2009)

Dachte du machst das zum Testen. 

Unittests lohnen sich


----------



## GilbertGrape (25. Feb 2009)

aber für GUIs nicht so geeignet oder?


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2009)

Es geht, ist aber aufwändiger.

Für normale Klassen lohnt es sich aber autom. tests zu haben.


----------

